# oud /ouw



## yannalan

Hallo,
Wat is de onderscheid tussen de beiden? aUb ?
Dank U wel


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik neem aan dat je oud/ouw bedoelt in de zin van "old'/"vieux"(?)

Zo niet, dan moet je een context geven.

Zo ja:
In de spreektaal (zo ergens op de grens tussen héél gemeenzaam gesproken Nederlands, substandaard Nederlands en dialect) wordt de -d op het einde van het woord of de -d- tussen twee vocalen heel vaak weggelaten.

1. 'Een oude man' 
wordt al snel 'een ouwe man'. [In mijn dialect wordt de 'w' zelfs een 'v': 'Nen à*v*e vengt', maar dit geheel terzijde].

Wat ik nog nooit heb gehoord, echter, is 
2. "de man is ouw". 

3. "Een ouw mannetje" 
lijkt mij dan weer fameus richting dialect, maar ik kan mij vergissen. 

Wat mij betreft kan in het specifiek geval van oud/ouw de -d alleen weggelaten worden wanneer (1) het woord voor het substantief staat en (2) het adjectief 'oud/ouw' een -e heeft, maar ik raad het niet aan om het zelf zo te gebruiken.

Anderzijds is bijvoorbeeld de vorm 'ik h*ou* van jou' (klinkt hetzelfde als (h)ouw) een volledig acceptabele variant van 'ik h*oud* van jou'.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

This lenition of /d/ in adjectives only occurs after long vowels or diphtongs, and only when the <d> in writing would actually be pronounced [d], so indeed when inflected and followed by <e>. (But this only applies to (spoken!) Standard Dutch as Frank's Brabantic example (3) shows!) Note that /d/ could also become [j] instead of [w]: *goeie* (*goede*), *dooie* (*dode*).

Pronunciation of *houden* as *houwen* (and especially *ik hou*) is a special case. 

Edit:
Ik heb geen idee waarom ik hier in het Engels getypt heb.  Omdat ik zelfs niet zeker ben of je dat wel verstaat, hieronder nog eens in het Nederlands:

"Deze verzachting van /d/ in bijvoeglijke naamwoorden voltrekt zich alleen wanneer die voorafgegaan wordt door een lange vocaal of tweeklank, en alleen wanneer de geschreven <d> ook effectief [d] zou worden uitgesproken, dus indien verbogen en gevolgd door <e>. (Maar dat geldt enkel voor (gesproken!) Standaardnederlands, zoals Franks Brabantse voorbeeld (2) aantoont!) Merk op dat /d/ ook [j] kan worden in plaats van [w]:*goeie* (*goede*), *dooie* (*dode*).

De uitspraak van *houden* als *houwen* (en vooral *ik hou*) is een speciaal geval. "

Meteen nog een PS: Ik ben me ervan bewust dat ik de dingen hier weer onnodig aan het bemoeilijken ben  maar ik moest me zelfs inhouden niet uit te wijden over de situatie van dit fenomeen in het Brabants . Maar dus voor alle duidelijkheid: *oude* en *ouwe* betekenen (als bijvoeglijk naamwoord) gewoon hetzelfde, alleen is de tweede spreektaal. *Ouw* op zich bestaat niet in het Standaardnederlands, ook niet gesproken.


----------



## yannalan

Ja, in de zin vban "old/vieux.
IOn de "Van Dale" nederlands/frans zijn de beide worden geschreven. Voor U  dat is de zelve woord ? Kan man "ouw " schrijven in goed nederlands ?


----------



## HKK

Zoals Joannes zei bestaat "ouw" niet, maar "ouwe" wel. Je kan "ouwe" schrijven in goed Nederlands, maar het klinkt niet respectvol of vriendelijk, en zeker niet als je een persoon bedoelt


----------



## yannalan

Ik begrijp, dank U wel.


----------

